# Email Notifications



## Zhizara (Dec 10, 2010)

Since I check out DC several times a day, before checking my emails, I decided I don't need email notification of answers to subscribed posts.  I changed my options to "no email notifications" yesterday, but am still getting them.

Could it be that the change is not automatic?

I do want to be subscribed to threads I post in, just don't need the emails any more.  By the time I check my emails, I've already read the new posts.

TIA


----------



## Janet H (Dec 10, 2010)

I reset this - let me know if it continues.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 10, 2010)

HELP!!! Now all my subscriptions are gone.  I only wanted to stop the email notifications.  Can you fix this?  I have (had) over 300 subscribed threads.  AAACCCCKKKKK!!!!!


----------



## Janet H (Dec 10, 2010)

Sending you a pM...


----------

